# Does stance width affect buttering?



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

Does stance width affect your ability to butter? I guess what I mean is, is the length from your binding to your tip or your tail of you board affect buttering at all?

It just seems like if there was more length from your binding to your tip or tail there might be more flex? ... or am I completely wrong?

Just starting to butter...any help would be appreciated!


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

Buttering more depends on the position of your weight, stiffness of board and whether it reverse or regular camber or not. These are tantamount to stance width.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

best advice is to get really good at manuals. then work on an ollie, nollie into it. I found that a 90 ollie in will get my body going and when I land the butter starts. snowboard addiction has a good video that got my butters going. I can pull 720's now then I get dizzy.


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

thanks guys....I just got a Never Summer evo and I am using a bit of a wider stance them on my sierrascope. Which do you think will be easier to butter on?

Also, I did get the snowboard addiction videos. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah you should probably factor in stiffness and length of board...it makes sense. My capita has a shorter nose and tail than my Misfit, but its softer so it butters way easier. Then add in alt/rev camber and you're pretty much cheating.


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

whats the better board to butter on? sierrascope 152 or NS evo 153?


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

i find that having less length between the tip and bindings help with stability with presses and butters. When I have to much length in the tips it often slips out under me. 

I think he sierrascope is softer.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

When you do a press, you are in essense lifting the board and bending it. If you have a wider stance, this allows you more leverage to bend it...especially with a stiff camber board. Most "controled" butters are done more with the lower foot not really off the ground. So you pretty much bend the board in the middle. You can bend it at the tip/tail more and even have your legs pretty much straight...but that's really hard to balance with both feet off the ground. Not saying it can't be done, but it's much harder.


----------



## Thad Osprey (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes, stance affects your ability to butter. A wider stance is generally encouraged, but if it becomes too wide it impinges on knee mobility and your ability to shift your hips and centre of gravity back and forth. This ability to shift is equally if not more important to buttering than leverage. Leverage is more relevant for newbies cos they cant even press a board. But once you can press well and start doing butters into jumps/combos then a you will need to experiment with a happy medium.

In general, more length from your binding to your tip/tail means you have more wood to resist against the body weight you are applying and more distance to go when shifting your body weight past your bindings to get the board to bend. So in general, more wood, less flex. 

Evo vs Sierrascope is preference. I find a reverse cambered board which is rockered in the middle easier to press than one which has an uplifted tip and tail. But you may not.


----------

